# Friendly houseshare from in melbourne



## Errsh

Hi Everyone

If you are looking for private room or twinshared room in friendly convenient houseshare in melbourne.

Send a private msg to my inbox. I am looking for clean reliable housemates.

Terms and conditions apply

Regards


----------

